# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  ذاكرة اربد

## adel maayah

*ذاكرة اربد - ميدان الشهيد وصفي التل
لان الشهيد وصفي التل رمز من رموز هذا الوطن  فان ميدان الشهيد وصفي التل يدل على تاريخ الشهيد وبصماته الواضحة في تاريخ الأردن الحديث الذي قدم حياته دفاعا عنه وعن إيمانه بالأردن وطنا وبالهواشم قيادة. كما ويشكل الميدان جزءا من ذاكرة المدينة عبر عشرات السنين. والحقيقة لا اعرف متى تم بناء هذا الميدان ولذلك فان أرجو من الإخوة أثراء هذا الموضوع وكذلك بقية الأماكن التاريخية والوطنية في مدينة اربد.*

----------


## The Gentle Man

مكان جميل جدا
يسلموا على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## adel maayah

شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لكم ... لكم مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## mylife079

شكرا موضوع حلو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووو على الموضوع

----------


## adel maayah

وكذلك هناك معالم اثريه في محافظة اربد لا بد من توثيقها بالصورة والكتابة والتوثيق
ارجو من جميع الاخوة الاعضاء المشاركة في ذلك الجهد بقدر الاستطاعة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

موضوع جميل

----------

